# Buying "Topsoil" Questions



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

I'm down to 2.5 weeks till seed down on my reno. I'm going to need some topsoil (roughly 3 yards) to level everything out. I called the 5 bulk item places and asked if I could get the results of soil tests on their topsoil.

One, did not even do a test. The 3 that are close, were not promising. All 3 had less than 1% OM. All 3 had less than 6 CEC. All 3 were above 7.0 PH. 2 we're deficient in K. The other needed both K and P. The last one I knew was going to be good, just from looking at it. Dark brown and crumbly and screened to 1/4'. Price is the hard part, $85/yd and a $265 delivery fee, it's about 48mi away. OM 6.8%. CEC 19.4. Optimum in macros. 6.7 PH. They also have a 60% topsoil/20% manure compost(1.5yr aged)/20% SMS, but it's far more expensive at $120 a yard.

Since I really am not trying to spend $520 on 3yds of topsoil, are the others worth getting for about $120 delivered? I also have access to free fill dirt from the digging of the foundation across the street. I know it's not optimal, but I could screen as best I could, mix some compost and fertilizer, and check to see the PH. Everything I've read has said not to use that, but that is exactly what our current soil is.

Thanks for any tips and/or suggestions.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I bet that soil from across the street isn't too different from the soil you're looking at buying. My vote is to bust out the gorilla cart and head across the street.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You are 2.5w from seed, therefore you don't have a lot of time to fallow the soil. I would forget about soil tests now. Go look at it and check for rocks, uneven, wood, etc and go with the best looking one. Try to get it to the ground next weekend and fallow it.

The free one across the street doesn't look bad, but it will take time to sift and mix with compost.


----------



## TreyDoc (Aug 16, 2018)

@g-man I was just reading your post on your reno on how you improved your soil. I'm looking at the alfalfa and cracked corn right now. 
I took a look awhile back at the different places and that's why I requested the tests. 3/4"-1" screened (3/4" screened is $40.50, 1" screened is $38.50 and $38), light brown, rocks, plastic (not a lot), leaves, and some wood debris, although all 3 had the piles under trees.
I guess I just want minimal rocks/debris, because the soil can be improved, the rocks are a pain.


----------



## kevin8239 (Jun 28, 2019)

Just build a small soil sifter to remove the rocks.

https://youtu.be/zpw0dGPH4no


----------

